
Scrapy Tips from the Pros: February 2016 Edition - unsettledtck
https://blog.scrapinghub.com/2016/02/24/scrapy-tips-from-the-pros-february-2016-edition/
======
stummjr
Hey, I'm the author of this post. Feel free to ask any questions or to suggest
topics for the next month's post on the "Scrapy tips from the pros" series. :)

~~~
waffle_ss
This might be slightly-OT but I have a paid Scrapinghub account and I'm very
interested in Kumo, because there are certain websites that require me to
connect a real browser using Selenium webdriver and pyvirtualdisplay. So I
have a Docker image with those dependencies baked-in, but of course I can't
run those spiders on Scrapinghub yet due to only being able to upload eggs as
deployment targets. So I guess I'm wondering if there's any way to get in on
the Kumo beta?

~~~
stummjr
Hey, of course. We are glad that you are interested in testing Kumo.

Please email us (help at scrapinghub . com) your user id, organization ids and
the project ids you want to migrate to Kumo. Then we'll get back to you,
giving early access to Kumo beta and documentation.

Just keep in mind that it is still an experimental platform.

